# why me not him



## DeerBoy1127 (Dec 31, 2006)

Last year in september I was fooling around with my bow at my friends house.I shot an arrow as far as I could and it hit his neighbors house now I cant take my bow down their so now I cant shoot with him ever again.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

you said it for yourself. You were fooling around, thats why it happened!


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW! Thats funny! (well for us,not for you!)STUPID DECISION!


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

DeerBoy1127 said:


> Last year in september I was fooling around with my bow at my friends house.I shot an arrow as far as I could and it hit his neighbors house now I cant take my bow down their so now I cant shoot with him ever again.


   That sucks but you shouldnt have been dumb


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

A bow is not to be fooled around with. Where I live, if you shoot a bow in a residential area, you could be charged with discharging a deadly weapon according to the local police. Just last week, in a county near me, a group of kids were fooling around with a bow in the woods. One kid was struck in the head when his brothers arrow ricocheted off a tree. The kid survived, but had to be taken to the hospital in a helicopter with the arrow still stuck in his head. It just missed his eye.
I hope you and your friend learned a lesson from the incident but from the title of your thread, I doubt it because it sounds like you are not mature enough to accept responsibility for your actions. You are trying to take your friend down with you!


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

My daughter understands why her bow is locked in it's case.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

DeerBoy1127 said:


> Last year in september I was fooling around with my bow at my friends house.I shot an arrow as far as I could and it hit his neighbors house now I cant take my bow down their so now I cant shoot with him ever again.


Field tip or broadhead? 

Field tip, no big deal. Broadheads = big deal, people could get seriosly hurt.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Not a cool idea at all.


But...responsibility with a bow comes with maturity...



Keep it safe... Think before you do something like that.


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

im gunna have to say that you shouldn't have been fooling around was your friends fooling around to it still wouldn't have mattered because chances ar if he didn't he wouldn't be able to shoot with you anyways like i've let my friend shoot a apple off myhead one never ever going to do that again it was stupid and should never be done but to fool around and you shot a house building what ever let it go for a year they might forget and give you another chance when you get older.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

aduhhhh...mate are you serious? That's like me seeing if I can shoot an X through the soft spot on my target with my dog standing right behind it. Bad idea. :thumbs_do :thumbs_do. And then one quick question, that was last SEPTEMBER...it's January now.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

well...
when I was 8 and got my first serious compound, I went outside an wasnt hitting my mark, so I shot a couple straight in to the air...they landed in my neighbors roof. 
"Stupid *is* as stupid *does*"


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*opps*

i was out side the other day and i was shooting broadhead at my morrel broadhead target just checking my broadheads accuarcy before a big quota hunt i had and when i shot i hit my target but i skipped off the top of it flying threw the air 150 yards were it stuck into this 91 year old ladies house in her window shutter i donno how it went that direction but it did and i took responsiblity for it and baught her a new one but yah i dont shoot broadheads anymore


----------



## TributeRocks (Jun 13, 2006)

I released my bow in the middle of draw by accident last year and it shot over the fence and into my neighbors house


----------



## dodgensince74 (Jan 15, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> Field tip or broadhead?
> 
> Field tip, no big deal. Broadheads = big deal, people could get seriosly hurt.



You have to be kidding about this part of your post, right?? A field tip can hurt or kill some one also, so can also be dangerous.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Heres another stupid...but funny...idear:
View attachment 209635

I call it my "Man Arrow"
View attachment 209636

Paper towels with camoflauged duck tape...


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

dodgensince74 said:


> You have to be kidding about this part of your post, right?? A field tip can hurt or kill some one also, so can also be dangerous.


yeah, but it wont go through a pool cover and into the liner, causing you about 3500-4000$


----------



## aimhard (Jul 28, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> Field tip or broadhead?
> 
> Field tip, no big deal. Broadheads = big deal, people could get seriosly hurt.


VERY BIG DEAL with either head, be responsible


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

bearr said:


> Heres another stupid...but funny...idear:
> View attachment 209635
> 
> I call it my "Man Arrow"
> ...


Here, pics didnt work:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

you can here that thing comin at ya from about a mile away


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Me Too!!!*

i did the same exact thing but the people living next to him just happened to be cops...BOTH OF THEM!!! yea so i kno how u feel


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

And we wonder why adults dont trust us...its because of stupid things some kids do like this...


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

Field tip, no big deal. Broadheads = big deal, people could get seriosly hurt.[/QUOTE]

daaa,broadhead or not, u can get hurt w/ a field tip too.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> Field tip or broadhead?
> 
> Field tip, no big deal. Broadheads = big deal, people could get seriosly hurt.


daa, use ur head, broadhead or not u can get hurt w/ a field tip too!!!!


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

DeerBoy1127 said:


> Last year in september I was fooling around with my bow at my friends house.I shot an arrow as far as I could and it hit his neighbors house now I cant take my bow down their so now I cant shoot with him ever again.


That is the most stupid idea I've ever heard. You're lucky it didn't go through a window. I would personally choose not to shoot with you if you did that around me.


----------



## jgregoire687 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Slippy*

Hey Slippy!!!!!!
are you responsible adult or just playing one online? Some of your foolish boarish comments on other threads made me think that you are a loud mouthed fool, but while I am on here with my 10 year old son looking at the kids page, I realize you must be playing adult in other areas. I come to this conclusion as only an idiot would make a statement such as your BROADHEAD/FIELD tip distintion.


Ignore SLIPPY as it could be dangerous to your health.


Jerry


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

shooting arrows up into the air is just as dangerous as dischargeing a firearm into the air. No kidding you got in trouble.. man i don't mean to be a drag or anything.. but seriously.. what were you thinking..? if You wanting to shoot your bow really long ways or really high, 1 its not smart, but 2 if you have to do it find a really big open field NOT close to any house's


----------

